# Get out and explore



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I hit a local small flow with a buddy over the weekend, armed with 3wt's. We had a blast. Between the two of us, we caught 7 different species on the fly with a few pretty solid bass mixed in, given the size of the flow. This was new-to-us water, a stretch we had not fished before. The legwork and struggle was worth it. I caught the majority of my fish on a craw pattern I tie I call the HD Craw in black/blue. For a more complete report, hit up my blog linked in my signature.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Just did the same exact thing on Saturday. Got my wife's uncle into fly fishing a couple of years ago. I recently got a 3 wt and wanted him to try it out. Tied up a bead head nymph with rubber legs and drifted it under an indicator. We walked a small creek and he caught many many many blue gills, rock bass and creek chubs. We were only in the creek for about two hours and he probably hooked into 40 fish and got most of those to hand. We saw some nice size smallies but the smaller species were so aggressive that they just did not have the opportunity to strike. Uncle started looking online that day for his new 3wt.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice! 
Wished I could get on the creek and river but having foot surgery next week so need to stay out of water till I heal up.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Same here. Hit a local flow that _no one _fishes. Was surprised by a nice sucker, then a smallmouth!
Didn't think there was anything there but creek chubs. Something fun about fishing water that nobody else does.


----------

